# An NYC Urban Exploration Photography Site



## NYCEXPOSED (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey everyone just wanted to share my website, http://nycexposed.com
It contains photograpghs and various projects on abandoned places in nyc, usually I photograph active subway tunnels and abandoned stations.

Enjoy, Sean


----------

